
U. of California Tries Just Saying No to Rising Journal Costs - rglovejoy
http://chronicle.com/article/U-of-California-Tries-Just/65823/
======
nopinsight
It's time for major universities and/or research budget granting organizations
to join forces and negotiate with these publishing groups to pull down prices
and allow for open access.

In this day and age, organizing a new respected online journal is not too hard
a task if top researchers in a field agree to work together. An interesting
case study is the formation of The Journal of Machine Learning Research, which
has become a top journal in computer science and quickly outranked its closed-
access competitor, which was the top journal in the field of machine learning.

DARPA, NIH, and the like would be able to force this change to happen very
quickly and increase the efficiency of the whole system. I still wonder why
they haven't done that so far.

Imagine how much the world would be better if almost all new advances in
medical & bio sciences, computer science, and other fields are available to
everyone without unnecessary fees.

More details here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journal_of_Machine_Learning_Res...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journal_of_Machine_Learning_Research)
<http://www.sigir.org/forum/F2001/sigirFall01Letters.html>

